# Prairie radiator relocating



## tesla421 (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm hoping someone out there can help me out. I just got back from brimstone recreation in tn and was fighting the temperature gauge the whole time after hitting some really bad mud holes that clogged the radiator and got stuck in my fan and broke off several fan blades. I am sick and tired of always worrying about overheating. I won't stop playing in the mud. If anyone has relocated their radiator to the front rack on a prairie 700 I would like to know how you did it or see some up close pictures. Can anyone help me out or give me some ideas.


----------



## tesla421 (May 27, 2013)

Can anyone give me any info


----------



## gdesch23 (May 26, 2010)

Chack this out. I believe he started with a kit from RDC for a brute 650 sra. But ask him. IF your not looking to start with a bought kit, this may still give you some ideas.


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/2...ice-requested-prairie-rad-relocation-kit.html


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Check my flickr. There is a gallery titled "dual radiator setup". You don't have to use two radiators but the setup will be similar just without the second radiator in the frame.


----------

